# July NYC Gathering - Friday Evening 7/25



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

Our next *NYC Dart Frogger Gathering* will take place this *Friday* evening, *July 25th*, from 6:30 PM to whenever. Jon Richardson and his spouse have (yet, one more time!) graciously offered their apartment for our use. Jon lives near 37th and 10th in Manhattan. Your name will need to be on a list given to Jon's doormen (the three burly dudes behind the 12 foot long desk in his lobby), or they will not allow you to enter the building. If you plan to come, you need to contact Jon with a PM via the JonRich UserID here on Dendroboard, or via the Jonathan Richardson ID on Facebook, or via his email address - [email protected] - so he can add you to the doorman list and to the headcount. Jon will also supply you with directions if you need them.

Please don't show up without bringing some beer, wine (Jon's wife likes Pinot Grigio), soda, beer, pizza, appetizers, chips, dips, beer, entrees, desserts, yada yada... If you don't know what to bring, try some flowers...

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for some. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for, or have for sale/trade, please post your interest either in this Dendroboard thread or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community).

Hope to see you at the gathering...
Bob


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a brand new Beamswork 36" Led.... Its 3300 Lumens and 6500k bulbs... I got it for a really good deal, 58 bucks... I like less Lumens which is why I am selling it... Never Used..

$58.00-


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Here are pictures of the light...

I also have a pair of Standard Leucs for sale..

Line Josh Frogs
14 months old 
1.1
Very Proven Pair
$175

Prefer not to ship. If your interested let me know. If you want pictures I have lots of this pair and their offspring, you won't be dissapointed.. 





The Standard Leucs:

Male:


Female:


pair together:


Their Offspring:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

radiata said:


> If you don't know what to bring, try some flowers...


What kind of flowers?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Also, looking for some springs of any kind as well as isos. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

That's easy Riko, "Croakus"


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

eos said:


> What kind of flowers?


Anything but roses!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

eos said:


> Also, looking for some springs of any kind as well as isos. Thanks in advance.


Riko,

Looking for dwarf isos or standard? 

Bob


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

radiata said:


> Riko,
> 
> Looking for dwarf isos or standard?
> 
> Bob


No preference, just fast-producing ones.


However, something came up and I can't get to Jon's tonight... if anyone local-ish around midtown is available to meet up sometime next week, I'd totally be down to come get some


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

What is the address and phone???????

Got it from FB--not just one "Jonathan Richardson" on FB...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sirjohn said:


> Here are pictures of the light...


John,

PM'ed you about this light. Still got it up for grabs?


----------

